# Computer addiction goal



## conqueror2000 (Apr 10, 2015)

My goal is to stay off the computer each day until 7 pm. I have been addicted to the computer/internet since graduating high school in 2006;before that I was addicted to the tv. I have had severe depression since about 1999. Depression & loneliness has caused me to always be secluded in my room most days for hours & hours sitting at the computer/tv. I have developed an unhealthy attachment to the computer. I bother people too much. I spend too much time online worrying about what others think of me, feeling upset when others ignore me & never talk to me. Me bothering them, asking the same questions or saying the same thing is why they do not talk to me. I have no "friends". No one cares about me, maybe it is religious differences, maybe I am just not "normal" enough....However, the way I bother others & act does not help. My eyes hurt everyday from staring at the computer screen...I feel so sad & worthless. The way I have acted online has made me appear as a creeper, when I'm actually not... I am not sure how I will spend my time but hopefully I can feel better mentally. I will post here each night.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

Stay strong, you can do it!

I definetly had my share of computer addiction, still have more or less. For me it was about videogames. I would enjoy them so much, I'd skip school and rather sit inside and play videogames then go out and see the few friends I had. I have better control these days, but there's always a little bit of trouble leaving the computer.


----------



## conqueror2000 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have not done good with not being on the computer but I do feel much better than I did yesterday. I felt so much despair...now I, still feel down but not like yesterday.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

A try is still an effort made and that means a lot! Maybe this sounds a little bit obvious but there is always personal reasons behind an addiction, whatever the addiction is. It's fairly obvious but not many people actully think about it. I am not saying it's easy to understand what is behind your addiction, I have yet to figure out my life what the causes of my problems are and how I should deal with them. Even if you find the causes it's hard to let go and continue. 

TL;DR A try is still an effort made, hopefully you will figure out something. Who knows, maybe this will inspire others?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My goal is to find a way to stay on the computer while I'm asleep.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

You're very strong OP!

I wouldn't be able to spend one hour off of the computer, let alone do it every single day. I am so addicted to it I think It has pretty much ruined my eyesight and life...


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> My goal is to find a way to stay on the computer while I'm asleep.


And make all my friends wonder how i'm always online 24/7. They think i never sleep lol.


----------

